# 00 Altima GLE rattle at high speed



## david2007 (May 16, 2007)

:newbie: 

Hi I just have a Nissan Altima GLE at 110000 mi. There is a rattling noice (or knocking I don't really know, something like 'to-to-to-to-to' at 3-4/second probably) from the hood at speed over 45 mi. It is not really annoying to me but I am just wondering whether this is normal or something major. It is quite quiet under 45 mi.

When it idles I heard a hissing noise from the hood. I checked it and found the sounds probably from a rubber belt attached to the engine (sorry I am a real dummy here). 

Is this something related to fuel? I checked the manual and it says 87 is ok so I am using 87.

Thanks a lot for help.


----------



## HurricaneJ213 (Nov 9, 2006)

Is the rattling just a noise? Can you feel the vibration in the steering wheel or in your seat?


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

These engines are noisy and throughout the 170k plus miles I have on mine I always have heard weird knocks and rattle noises from the engine since it was new, especially when it is cold outside and the radio and a/c are off.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

MOre than likley the guides on the timing chain are wearing down.


----------



## rajkat (Jun 3, 2007)

HurricaneJ213 said:


> Is the rattling just a noise? Can you feel the vibration in the steering wheel or in your seat?


I bought a 99 Altima, just 2 days back, when i test drove it, there wasent any rattling, but at times I am feeling a rattle and also vibration.
Advice me what to do?


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I love Altimas, but the engines are rough and noisy and many have some vibrations and shakes at 65mph up unless the tires are perfectly balanced................. It's just the nature of the car.


----------



## rajkat (Jun 3, 2007)

Brianz01Altima said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love Altimas, but the engines are rough and noisy and many have some vibrations and shakes at 65mph up unless the tires are perfectly balanced................. It's just the nature of the car.


Thanks for reply Buddy, but please advice me something, like what should be the course of action from my side?Should I forget this as a not a problem and something not to worry about......or should get this checked from somewhere...If so, then what part in the car should I particularly get checked?


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

could just be a wheel or two out of balance plus tire noise. If its more of a 'wah wah' sound with a vibration that happens 3-4 times a sec only at faster speeds, this could be it. If its more of a metal to metal faster noise coming from the engine compartment, the obviously its something with the engine or trans axle. I have this noise because if cheap tires and after market wheels that are cheap and aren't balanced as good as expensive ones.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

rajkat said:


> Thanks for reply Buddy, but please advice me something, like what should be the course of action from my side?Should I forget this as a not a problem and something not to worry about......or should get this checked from somewhere...If so, then what part in the car should I particularly get checked?


If you start to feel the rattle and vibrations at about 65mph and up it more than likely is the tire balance or tire quality. Do you feel the problem in the steering wheel or is it just a sound from some area of the car?

If it's your tires and you want a smooth ride try Michelin tires and/or find a place that trues and balances the tires on the car...This is the only thing that has really helped my car ride smooth......


----------



## rajkat (Jun 3, 2007)

Brianz01Altima said:


> If you start to feel the rattle and vibrations at about 65mph and up it more than likely is the tire balance or tire quality. Do you feel the problem in the steering wheel or is it just a sound from some area of the car?
> 
> If it's your tires and you want a smooth ride try Michelin tires and/or find a place that trues and balances the tires on the car...This is the only thing that has really helped my car ride smooth......



After reading your messages, I again went out on a drive, and what I noticed was that as soon as I pedal the accelerator above the 30mph mark, I start feeling the vibration and it continues, I feel the vibration in my steering wheel and also in my feet when set flat on floor. The main thing is smoothness is missing. I do not know to what extent the problem is but I need a solution to get rid of this. I was earlier driving a Toyota Camry and it never had any such problem. Please advice.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

It really seems like an issue with a tire. I would take it to a tire place to get checked. If you need to get new tires I highly suggest Michelin Destiny or Harmony tires from Discount Tire or NTB. They are very smooth and quiet.

If the tires you have look ok then get a "road force balance" or get the tires balanced on the car. You can get more info on this at Discount Tire, Custom Wheels, Truck & Car Rims | Discount Tire Co. or Butler Tire in Atlanta GA - Tires and Wheels for all Cars Trucks and SUV's


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

If it's your tires and you want a smooth ride try Michelin tires and/or find a place that trues and balances the tires on the car...This is the only thing that has really helped my car ride smooth......[/QUOTE]


I replaced OEM tires on my Altima with Yokohama Avid T4 tires and my son replaced his OEM tires on a Honda with Michelin's mid priced tires at about the same time. My Altie now cruises MUCH smoother and quieter on the highway than it did with the OEM tires and handles better as well, but my son's Honda is even noiser and less smooth with the Michelins than the OEM tires. I am now on my 2nd set of Yokos and couldn't be more pleased with them except for one thing. They are rated as 80,000 mile tires but mine were down to the wear indicators at around 50,000 miles. But they only cost $63 each plus shipping at the Tire Rack website so 50,000 miles on a set is not a bad deal in my opinion..


----------

